# The Lord was watching



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

He (the Lord) was watching my steps today.....I almost stepped on this rattler this afternoon while cruising timber. Praises to His Name, I liked one step being on him laying coiled up on the trail on steep hillside. NO warning rattle either...little cool here.
TOO BAD that stick fell on his head ....at least he won't bite anything else :thumbsup::thumbsup:. 

Have a Blessed and Prosperous evening In Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

So the snake just sat there and watched you, didn't attack, or threaten you (no rattle) and you killed him for it? Poor little snake. What did he do to you? It's not his fault he was hatched a snake. (Rattlers don't give live birth, do they?) Maybe your lord should have watched out for the snake instead. You seem to be more of a threat than it was.

You seem to be a christian. If so, that was your lord's snake. What right do you have to kill his animal without cause? Tisk tisk


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Maybe cuz brother Tim didn't want to give the snake another chance at him on his walk out?

I'm just happy he didn't get fanged!


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

How common are rattlers in your neck-o-da-woods?
We are moving to a similar area in N.C.. 

Supposedly good eating if you ask my Texan friend (now deceased), but I don't think I would go out hunting for them.

Angels watch our backs, Tim.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Don't know if anyone was watching over me but I was sure watching out for my little ones. Caught a baby brown snake in my backyard last summer. It was only a foot long but lethal none the less. I put it in a container but the vet wanted nothing to do with it. 

So ...... I drove it out of town and released it


----------



## smithingman (Jan 8, 2010)

I believe that rattlers are an endangered/threatened species in Tennessee. Rattlers are no danger to people. That's why they rattle-to warn you they are there. They do NOT attack people. I had a 3 foot rattler right outside my shop in a sunny spot for a week last year-it's mid section was as big around as a soda can. Left it alone-and it went away on it's own accord. If you killed a rattler merely because you saw it in the woods and were scared of it,shame on you. Since you appear to be a fairly religious person, you might want to read up on Daniel and the lions den, in reference to fearing harm from animals.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Bit king David killed a lion and near did he not. I don't agree with senseless killing but to feed protect or cloth is not an issue as I see it. What was the case here - I wasn't there so will refrain.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Tennessee Tim said:


> He (the Lord) was watching my steps today.....I almost stepped on this rattler this afternoon while cruising timber. Praises to His Name, I liked one step being on him laying coiled up on the trail on steep hillside. NO warning rattle either...little cool here.
> TOO BAD that stick fell on his head ....at least he won't bite anything else :thumbsup::thumbsup:.
> 
> Have a Blessed and Prosperous evening In Jesus's Awesome Love,
> Tim


Wake up and smell the sawdust. Why didn't you just pray to have the snake turned into a walking cane, so it could guide you out of the woods.:laughing:

BTW...If you were a true humanitarian, your signature would be just a wish to have a nice day, not in anyone's name in particular.:yes:









 







.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Wake up and smell the sawdust. Why didn't you just pray to have the snake turned into a walking cane, so it could guide you out of the woods.:laughing:
> 
> BTW...If you were a true humanitarian, your signature would be just a wish to have a nice day, not in anyone's name in particular.:yes:
> 
> ...


Tim is a humanitarian? No way! Cuz I totally had him pegged as strictly Christian and those two are mutually exclusive. I don't normally mix up those two.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I only wrote this post for others to be careful of the dangers in the woods. I have a nieghbor whom was bitten by a rattler and his viens in that leg are as big as fingers and just lying under the skin still 12 yrs later and many complications with it. He had a pair of shorts on and I thought the injuries were recent, that's how bad it still looks.



DaveTTC said:


> Bit king David killed a lion and near did he not. I don't agree with senseless killing but to feed protect or cloth is not an issue as I see it. What was the case here - I wasn't there so will refrain.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


 
Dave , Thank you for the "I wasn't there so I'll refrain". I've also done as you and others and left them alone, but that wasn't this case.
Smithingman....rattlers don't always sing or rattle prior to striking...very misled information.....now think about it....why would they sing and run off their prey???? Yes it's a "normal" warning but not always. This one didn't rattle...he might have been hungry!!!

Cabinetman...The Lord didn't tell me to pick him up and use him as a cane or I would have....He also hasn't troubled my heart or spirit to repent of in your opinion of wrong doing in this case, so I'm fine....but let's clarify, I have done an unjust snake/animal killing in time past and the Lord convicted my heart and I repented of it.

and also in the Bible ...one was bitten by a viper and he pitched it it into the fire....and David killed Goliath....have to line things up as to what it's speaking of and why......NOPE I don't make it a habit of going around killing snakes/animals just because they're there.

ItchyToe....you pegged me right....Christian...thanks.... and yes there is a difference from humanitarian.

Also I ALWAYS end with praises to my Lord and Blessings to others....the Bible says to share His Love.....IF this offends you, in the upper left corner of all posts it gives a title....Mine is Tennessee Tim..just skip over me, it won't offend me. 

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok I stand corrected. I may have missed this post with religious tone. However it appears to have more of a anti religious tone then anything. Lets play nice guys this thread was about a snake and a religious persons belief that someone was looking out for him. Lets not make it something it's not.

While there's nothing wrong with the occasional religious quote some people get carried away on both sides thus causing problems.

Lets keep it polite please.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

There's no reason to judge a fellow. None of us are perfect. You can't hate, or fault a guy because of his religion. I find it insanely ironic that the people who claim to be the most tolerant, are in fact the very first to chastise & condemn. A man stepping next to a venomous snake & reacting in a most primal way by killing it is not hard to understand. Purposely belittling said man in public, questioning his integrity, and poking fun at his choice of religion is nothing short of cruel malice. It is by the very definition, an expression of hate. 

In Appalachia (i grew up there) venomous snakes are a real threat to children living in rural areas. Kids don't pay any attention where they run & jump & play. Appropriately so, parents teach their children to watch out for & fear snakes. It is instilled at the earliest of ages, and undoubtedly prevents many, many mishaps. It's a survival technique, regardless if it's viewed as right or wrong by the somebody else. The tough part is that it sticks with us forever and any confrontation with a snake immediately & instinctively super charges the blood with adrenaline. In the moment the snake generally dies, unfortunate as it may be. I am fully aware that rattlesnakes in late September are looking to mate before hibernation, and are always near their den. I also have been educated to the fact that rattlers only bite when threatened, but instinctively preserve venom for hunting. Regardless, I do not know how I would react if in the woods & suddenly realized a rattler was at my feet. Would I step away with understanding? Or would my adrenaline rush force an overwhelming urge to remove the threat in order to protect myself? I simply don't know, and neither do any of you. Judging a man for reacting in a very human way and using his religion as a tool to belittle him & show him off as a hypocrite, is astoundingly evil. 

Sorry for the soap box. Hateful judgement & cruel intentions don't sit well with me. It's ignorant & intolerant. It's evil. 

Some definitions to remove opinion & give fact: 
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/evil
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/hate?s=t
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/tolerance?s=ts


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Tim said he killed a snake. He said he is a Christian. He didn't say, however, that he was perfect.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

My goodness. There's more venom in the posts of the so-called tolerant folks than there was in that snake.

Unsubscribed!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I've never seen a post go this route before. Apparently some folks have a pent up hatred of TN Tim. I am not one of those folks and I've also almost stepped on a rattle snake. I beaned mine in the head with a Pepsi can and ran, but if I'd have had something else handy it would not have gone well for the snake. TN Tim's post was a long winded way of something we say in different circumstances daily, "Thank God that car didn't hit us" "Thank God I remembered that meeting" "Thank God I left the table saw guard on". Etc.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I definately don't feel bad for the snake. I hate snakes. I'm startin to feel bad for Tim though. He did what I would have done. So pick on me.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow Dudes!
Time to lighten up.

Simply if I have a Rattler around my home, it is a life threat in my opinion. I don't want to be wandering off and have it nail me or one of my family members at a later time. It won't get away if I have my say about it. I don't want to deal with it twice.
It will be removed wether from life or off site...I don't care. I do eat what I kill for the most part and actually Rattler is supposed to be very good. I would find out, just like Bambi or any other woods delicacy.
If protected, it gets relocated, since it is law and I follow them.

As a Christian , I have no qualms of religious, biblical or moral issues with taking the life of a snake, cow,pig, bambi, or anything else edible or usable for hides/skins. Animals are what Adam and his descendants were given dominion over in Genesis, and later the animals were eaten, and sacrificed. Since New Testament that practice ceased.
I am not a vegetarian.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I wish some of m threads had this much action - mind you not particularly up for a hard time.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

If anyone is offended by another members comments, there _is_ an 'ignore' option available. Activating it means you won't be able to see something that may offend you.

Copy (highlight) the desired member name
Left click User CP (top left screen)
Under 'settings & options' click 'edit ignore list'
paste in the desired members screen name
Click 'okay' and you're done


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I like snakes, but not the ones with venom.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

It doesn't matter if a "ignore" option can be used. It has been posted.


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

I too am intrigued by snakes. I would never harm a non posinious snake. But the posionious ones are another story. One sure fire way to make sure a snake never comes back around is to cut it's tail off .............................right behind it's head :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

MeasureTwice said:


> I too am intrigued by snakes. I would never harm a non posinious snake. But the posionious ones are another story. One sure fire way to make sure a snake never comes back around is to cut it's tail off .............................right behind it's head :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Yes I laughed at that

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

If the ignore option is active for a particular member, their post will show up like this

aardvark
This message is hidden because aardvark is on your ignore list.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok. but I would rather confront than be belittled.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

aardvark said:


> Ok. but I would rather confront than be belittled.


What are you talking about? Be belittled how?


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

I think it's in reference to bikeshooter using aardvark as the object of his example ignoring in his above post. I believe aardvark sees someone ignoring him as belittling him, which I agree with. I do find it rude that someone would simply refuse to hear what you have to say, rather than demonstrate that what you have to say is wrong or inappropriate in some way. It's like saying "I know you have something to say, but I'm not interested in hearing it just because you said it. It doesn't matter if it's right or wrong." It is a bit offensive, but I don't see how I could know that someone was ignoring me, unless they told me. So umm, if you hate me, and are ignoring me, and can't even read this post, don't tell me about it and I won't be offended that you didn't just read that I want you to not tell me about it, or uhh something like that. It made sense when I started typing it.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Can someone tell me what itchytoe said cause I can't read his post lol )

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Seriously though ...... I think it is time to put this thread to bed. It is just like the political ad one. Keeps going and going. Oh and the last post wins, which reminds me, did i post last.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

rrbrown
How?
The thread starts out as a rattler nearly could have snapped someone and it morphs into a bashing of someones christianity.
It needed called out/corrected. That is all.
Christianity bashing by some becomes sport, and I stand up for my faith. I don't get beligerent about it, but I don't back off, either.


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

Perhaps I should clarify my reason for mentioning the ignore option.

A goodly number of the members here are Christian and voice their faith in different degrees according to their personality. Some are extroverts like Tim - quite bold. While I am a Christian, I am very much introverted and use only a scripture that I practice as part of my signature to make a public profession. Although I am an introvert, I am not ashamed or afraid to speak out.

So knowing that certain members are going to voice their beliefs as part of their post and knowing beforehand that reading that post is going to offend you, opt to use the ignore option.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

I have too much time on my hands today, so I opened this thread and read all the responses.

What did I learn?

Whole bunch of folks here who have the same problem I have today, to much time on their hands. :blink:


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

bikeshooter.
I am not an introvert or extrovert .
I play about midline. I never push my faith on anyone and respect anyones stance, wether atheist/agnostic/muslim/gay/other, and get along with all walks of life, wether I agree with them or not. Mutual respect is key in this world, and the magic of the internet is folks can say anything in anonymity and think it is alright. It is not. That is a cheap shot.

I came from a site in the past where Christianity Bashing turned into a sport. It was a car site. I was one of a handful that stood up to the bashing, and did not let those who disrespected others get away with it without being called out for their actions. Fair is fair.
Because of their disrespect, most Christian bailed and left for another Mercedes Forum. They did stay in contact via e-mail.

I would hate to see these things happen here. I love this site and the mutual respect I have seen here.
I don't have a issue with those who "ignore", I just don't.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

One final thing before this thread gets closed.

I'm pretty sure most of the post that are being seen by some as bashing were not meant in that way. Those guys like to joke around allot and I think it was just that. With that said it came across as bashing to some and as just in bad taste to others. 

In the future if not only on this forum but in other situations people learned one thing from this I hope it's this.

When it comes to politics and religion you should think of how the other side will interpret your comments when in a discussion. With those two topics most arguments are caused by over sensitivity one ones part and lack of respect for the others belief.

Have a good day and this thread is now closed.


----------

